# Irwin Straitline



## Graybeard (Jun 3, 2018)

Any tips on rewinding the chalk line? The crank has a button that says push but it's really difficult to push it and turn the crank at the same time. The line spools out ok, just can't get it back in.

Almost embarrassed to ask but this is ridiculous. Heck at 74 pride is in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 3, 2018)

Wonder if it is all gunked up inside? Any way to take it apart? It might be one of those things that it would save a lot of grief just to buy another one, if it is not an easy fix. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 3, 2018)

I've had that trouble before. It had gotten a little moisture in it somehow. As Chuck said, take it apart and see. Not hard at all.


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Aside from the conclusion offered above... You didn't by chance overfill it with chalk did you? Have encountered that after filling with string out on an old chalk line. Have also seen a loop get wrapped around the axle on the spool, and cause that problem. And, frayed line can cause it.

Kinda messy taking them apart, best to dump it before you take it apart, and take it apart outside to avoid a mess in the shop. But yeah, they come apart and clean up pretty easy. And, that usually fixes the issue.


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 3, 2018)

Thanks, It can't be rocket science.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2018)

What color is the chalk? Because your fingers and hands are soon to be that color!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 3, 2018)

Rubber gloves help, but it washes off pretty easy, good morning project before the gnats and skeeters get wound up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 15, 2018)

If you haven’t replaced this yet, the button is not what you are thinking. Push the button to unwind the spool. By doing this, the crank is disabled. No need to push while winding it in. I hope this helps. 
Nate


----------

